# Pompano Success!!!



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, The weather and surf didn't look too promising, but since I've seen recent reports of successful surf fishing I decided to give it a try. After a trip to Grays for live sand fleas I hit the beach around 9:30. About 10:00 my wife and daughters came out. When my 4 oz weight didn't hold in the surf my lines got twisted. I handed one of the rods to my wife to holdwhile I passed the other rod over it to untwist the lines. Rather than put the rod back in the holder she kept reeling. Fish on! She reeled in a nice pompano to start the action. Not long after that another bite. I hooked it and handed it to my 8 year old








daughter to reel in. I didn't have to help my daughter on the next two fish, she hooked and landed them all by herself.
All fish were caught on live sand fleas from about 10:00 to 11:00, after that the bite turned off.
Thanks for posting guys! If I hadn't read your reports I may not have even tried today


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice fish man! Thanks for the report, makes me wish I would have gone.Looks like a good day out with the family!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Job getting the family out to do some fishing Glad you got some fish and it sounds like you had Great time!!!:clap


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great day.

I cant wait until my son (20 mos) catches his first fish. I'm already brainwashing him everytime I bring home a fish or see one on TV I make it a big deal. He'll sit in my lap and point to all the fish in magazines etc.

I am still relativly new to surf fishing but I sure do enjoy it. 

There's a guy on here whos signature is "if you don't go then you won't know." I like that. I'd rather spend 4-5 hours on the beach fishing then nearly anything else. Not much of a competition really.

For me it seems that "the bite" is between 9-11am. And I haven't noticed a difference between live and frozen fleas, except the live hook better and stay on longer, even on bad casts.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what keeps me dragging off down to the beach. Good catch.



Don't get locked into specific times for the 'bite'. It's guaranteed to change with wind, temp, weather and a multitude of other things.



I sometimes go when things don't really seem propitious, but go anyhow and sometimes surprise myself.



I raised 5 kids on the beach/bridge and their kids want to come to Pensacola to fish with Grandpa.



A man never stands as tall as one who bends to help a kid. JMHO C2


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

That is great! I really need to get out there and give it another try.Thanks for the report.


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

get out on the beach in the middle to the end of fall. You will catch monster red fish anywhere from 34" on past 50". Out going tide is easier if you can cast out far enough. 2 ounce weight, circle hook, and large fresh shrimp. You can catch em that way year round but fall is the best. Around 70 degrees. Good luck. Nice fish btw!


----------

